# who can certify your passport in England - having problems



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,
I was under the impression that the police would certify my passport and Birth certificate but they don't do it anymore. I asked my bank they told me to see my Doctor. 

My Doctor's receptionist has never heard of this so i'm waiting on more news from them. I aksed the post office they said they did do it but weren't sure that Oz would accept it.

I'm really confused. has anyone from UK experienced something similar

Thanks Heather.


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

castleofnew said:


> Hi,
> I was under the impression that the police would certify my passport and Birth certificate but they don't do it anymore. I asked my bank they told me to see my Doctor.
> 
> My Doctor's receptionist has never heard of this so i'm waiting on more news from them. I aksed the post office they said they did do it but weren't sure that Oz would accept it.
> ...


Hi virtualy any professional, such as a doctor, post master, social worker, nurse, lawyer etc

i am occupational therapist and i do them.

Hope this helps


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

My husband does them and he's a retired teacher.


----------



## shez (Dec 2, 2008)

hi,my local phamacy has been signing all my documents,he has letters after his name and then stamps it with the phamacy stamp,he does not charge me (i did offer to pay) i caqlled a lawyer first and they wanted £40 a document so he has saved us a lot of money as there are 6 of us on our visa!!! hope this helps


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

hey thanks. My boyf went to the ozzie immigration and he was told that it had to be a justice of the peace or a commisioner for the oath whatever that means. I went to the court today and got it done of a magistrate so it's all cool. I just need to get my ozzie citizen passport certified.


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

I had to pay a solicitor to do mine and the visa people would only accept them certified by a solicitor lawyer or certifyer of oaths, it can be expensive so shop around, my solicitor who didn't know me from Adam did them in his luch hour and charged me 5 quid per document including photocopies, I got spares lol don't spose that money went thru' the books
Jacqui


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

jabba said:


> I had to pay a solicitor to do mine and the visa people would only accept them certified by a solicitor lawyer or certifyer of oaths, it can be expensive so shop around, my solicitor who didn't know me from Adam did them in his luch hour and charged me 5 quid per document including photocopies, I got spares lol don't spose that money went thru' the books
> Jacqui


Hi, yeah it was pretty pricey to get the magistrate to do it it cost me £25 quid. I was panicing a bit and my ozzie boyf had been into a court to get his stuff certified in oz so I went and found a court in my local town.

However the day after when i rang a soilictor to ceritfy my ozzie citizen who lives in England they said they could do it and that it would cost a fiver. I wish i had just done that for myself.

My friend is a plice officer so I'm going to use her as the witness for th stat dec. I wish though that it had been more clear in the visa info who could cerrify stuff.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

jabba said:


> I had to pay a solicitor to do mine and the visa people would only accept them certified by a solicitor lawyer or certifyer of oaths, it can be expensive so shop around, my solicitor who didn't know me from Adam did them in his luch hour and charged me 5 quid per document including photocopies, I got spares lol don't spose that money went thru' the books
> Jacqui


Just out of curiosity how long did your visa take?


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

castleofnew said:


> Just out of curiosity how long did your visa take?


Start to finish including medicals about 20-24 weeks


----------

